# How to make a little type of tunnel?



## Netteddragon (Aug 30, 2014)

K so I'm getting a lizard soon and I want to make a few small hides or tunnels that can keep them cool during some any ideas?


----------



## Snow_Wolf_Black (Aug 30, 2014)

paper mache with some coloured grout and paint is a very basic idea, although depending on humidity might not be a good option.


----------



## Sawowie (Aug 30, 2014)

pvc pipe cut in half, and grout?


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 30, 2014)

What kind of lizards are they? I have drilled holes into logs for my ackie, he can't get enough of them. Or you could find some hollow branches/logs? Natural looks best


----------



## Lawra (Aug 30, 2014)

Cardboard rolls from paper towel and toilet paper! My snakes love them, if your lizards are small enough they might like them too.


----------



## Fil_14 (Aug 30, 2014)

I've used both both bark and cut openings in terracotta pots for my snakes. Not sure it that helps. But the price was right. 


Fil...


----------



## Lambbosbread (Aug 30, 2014)

That zoo med excavator clay is bloody good. i used it for a per a bearded dragon awhile back


----------



## Native_EWD (Aug 30, 2014)

Photos?


----------



## MrVic (Sep 1, 2014)

PVC pipe cut in half and covered in grout is the easiest option as mentioned by sawowie. 

If humidity wasn't a problem and you wanted a larger hide you could always paper mache a ballon, wait for it to dry, pop the balloon, cut in half, hide  

If you wanted to waterproof it, you could cover it in grout or paint it with pond sealer.


----------



## eipper (Sep 1, 2014)

Plastic pots, drainage pits inverted, false burrows are easily created with flexible drainage pipe


----------



## -Peter (Sep 1, 2014)

and little shovels


----------



## Native_EWD (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue and yellow sand shovels?


----------

